# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kufoma

## whisper

U njohëm  në  kohë  të  gabuar . 
Unë  me  një  trëndafil  në  dorë . 
Ti  me  një  kufomë  mbi  shpinë .
Kërkoja  ta  mbillja  diku . Të  lulëzonte . 
Kërkoje  ta  varrosje  diku . Të  dekompozohej . 
Kërkoja  një  saksi
Kërkoje  një  varr
Të  dy  kërkonim  dhe ,
pak  dhe , 
një  copëz  dhe
ku  unë  të  mbillja  jetën  time që  mbaja  në  duar  
e  ti  vdekjen  tënde  që  mbartje  mbi  shpinë
U  njohëm  në  kohë  të  gabuar.
Unë  plot  ëndërra  që  doja  ti  zgjoja
Ti  plot  makthe  që  doje  ti  harroje
Unë   zgjime  të  kaltra  të  të dhuroja
Ti  muzgje  të  ngrirë  të  kaloje
U  njohëm  në  kohë  të  gabuar.
Një  trëndafil  me  vesë
dhe
një  zemër  varrezë

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

shume e bukur .... te pergezoj Cob

----------


## whisper

PARADOKS

I  vumë  zemrës  gurë
dhe  e  bëmë
V A  RR  E  Z  Ë.
Pastaj  pritëm  tërë jetën
të  lulëzonte
dicka.

----------


## shigjeta

> U njohëm  në  kohë  të  gabuar . 
> Unë  me  një  trëndafil  në  dorë . 
> Ti  me  një  kufomë  mbi  shpinë .
> Kërkoja  ta  mbillja  diku . Të  lulëzonte . 
> Kërkoje  ta  varrosje  diku . Të  dekompozohej . 
> Kërkoja  një  saksi
> Kërkoje  një  varr
> Të  dy  kërkonim  dhe ,
> pak  dhe , 
> ...



Me pelqeu shume antiteza qe ke perdorur, e ben krijimin mjaft te fuqishem. 

Shume e bukur Crazy...

----------


## whisper

Faleminderit , shigjete ( e Kupidonit ...)

----------


## Rebele

Vijne lulet ne varreza
Vdesin lulet ne varresa
Ska permendore per lulet
As ne varreza

----------


## xhulia

Sa shume dhemb, ajo qe ke shkruar Crazy!

----------


## whisper

> Sa shume dhemb, ajo qe ke shkruar Crazy!


 
xhulia ,dhimbja...sheron nje  here  e  mire!!!

----------


## whisper

Histori  e  shkurtër  varrezash

Varrmihësi  gërmoi  gjatë nën  urdhërat  e  atij  që  pretendonte  pronësinë  mbi  varrin, por  pa  gjetur  asgjë.  Po  gërmoj  kot  më  duket, zotëri! . Bëj  sic  të  thashë! Jam  shumë  i  sigurtë  që  këtu  ka  patur  një  kufomë.Kohë  më  parë  dikush  më  varrosi  mua  këtu! Të  paktën  kockat  duhet  të  jenë  patjetër ! E  kupton  ti  mor  varrmihës  i  shkretë  që  ato  kocka  janë  shpëtimi  im? Ato  kocka  janë  të  mijat!Nëse  ato  kocka  gjënden  këtu , atëhere  ky  varr  bëhet  i  imi ! Më  kupton ? .
Varrmihësi  gërmoi  akoma deri sa  kazma  e  tij  u  ndesh  në  një  gur  të  madh  e  të  sheshtë  që  mesa  duket  shënonte  fundin  e  varrit.E  ngriti  ngadalë  gurin  e  madh  dhe  pasi  hodhi  një  vështrim  nën  të  i  thërriti  pretenduesit për  pronë :  Zotëri ! Gjeta  dicka nën  gur! Pornuk  janë  kocka .  E  cfarë  janë? , pyeti  zotëria  i  paduruar .
Janë  ca  filiza  lulesh   .Lule  ? Nuk  është  e  mundur, jo , nuk  është  e  mundur ! E  ckërkojnë  këto  lule  aty? Unë  e  di  shumë  mirë  që  aty  ishte  varrosur  vetëm  kufoma  ime ,pra  kockat  e  mija ! A  thua  të  kem  ngatërruar  varr? .
Ndoshta , zotëri, ndoshta!.
Duke  hypur  në  makinë  zotëria  i  bëri  edhe  një  pyetje  të  fundit  varrmihësit  që  po  rimbulonte  varrin  e  hapur  tashmë  të  mbetur  pa  zot .
Si  ishin  ato  lulet ?
Filiza  të  rinj,portë  vyshkur ,zotëri,të  vyshkur.
Makina  doli  nga  dera  e  varrezës , ndërsa  i  zoti  i  saj  ish  ndjerë  i  lehtësuar  nga  fjalët  e  fundit  të  varrmihësit. Të  paktën  askush  nuk  do  ta  pretendonte  pas  tij  pronësinë  e  atij  varri.

----------


## whisper

Për  FUNDI-n

FUNDI  kur i vjen  fundi
dëshiron
fillim  të  bëhet,
të  ribëhet,
të  cbëhet
nxiton  të  kujtojë
harresën  e  tij
fillimeve  të  dikurshme
pështyrë,
qiejve  të  kaltër
nxirrë
përlotet
mbi  rrënojat
që  vetë  i
FUNDosi
në  pamundësinë qaramane
për  të  hapur  dyer  që  u 
FUNDosën
nga  egoizmi  i  
celësit  të  tij
FUNDIkur  i  vjen  fundi
harron
që  fundi  i  tij
është  fillimi  i
dikujt  tjetër..
i  dikujt  
pa celës,
pa  dyer.
pa  rrënoja,
pa  stinë,
pa  kujtesë,
pa  kufoma,
pa  varrezë.

----------


## arrita

me ka pelqyer shume ne pergjithesi

----------


## whisper

AKOMA...?

Poezite  e  tua  me  ngjasojne
me  te  njejtin  lajmerim-vdekje
te  grisur...te  zverdhur...te  vyshkur...
ne  te  njejten  shtylle
ngjitur...
Varrmihesi  kalon  para  saj
dhe  veten  pyet:
"Po  ky  paska  vdekur  perseri?
Cudi! Po  kur  u  ngjall? Kur  u  ringjall?"
...............................................
Varrmihesi  kalon  para  saj
dhe veten  pyet:
"Po  kjo akoma  qan? Akoma
vazhdon  darka  mortore  e  tij?
Cudi!"
.................................
Une  kaloj  para  varrmihesit
dhe  e  pyes:
"Kur  eshte  varrimi  i ....
saj?"

----------


## whisper

KUR  SHKRIN  DËBORA 

Më  pëlqen  shumë  dëbora. 
E  bardhë. 
E  shndritshme.
E  pastër.
Dikur   luaja  me  të. 
Luaja  në  të.
Rrokullisesha  mbi  të. 
Kënaqesha  me  të
Lumturohesha  nëpër  të.
Pastaj  erdhi  një  moment  kur  e  humba  dëborën.për  shumë  vite  me  rradhëmë  mungontepor  atje  ku  isha  unë  nuk  kishte  dëborëkishte  dicka  të  bardhë  që  ata  e  quanin  dëborë. 
Por  unë  që  e  njihja  aq  mirë  dëborën  e  dija  që  nuk  ishte  ajo
Një  ditë e  gjeta  përsëri  dëborën  timeashtu  sic  kish  mbetur  në  përfytyrimin  tim.e  bardhëe  pastërjoshësedhe   më  shumë  tunduese  se  kurrë  më  parë.
Vrapova  kudo  nëpër  të  i  lumturuar  që  e  kisha  gjetur  duke  harruar  që  hapat  e  mi  mbi  të  ia  prishnin  dalëngadalë  bardhësinëvirgjërinëshkëlqimin.
Tashmë  .ajo  nuk  ishte  më  dëborëpor  një  masë  e  pangjyrëqë  në  shkrirjen  e  saj  të  papriturzbulonte  nën  vete  edhe  kufomën  e  një  qeni  të  ngordhurcuditërisht  të  patreturtë  paprishure  me  qimet  akoma  të  shndritshmedhembët  e  bardhe  e  akoma  të  mprehtëe  me  sytë  akoma  më  cuditërisht  të shkëlqyeshëme  të  fiksuar  në  to  imazhe  pa  dëborë  nga  pranvera  të  shkuara
Nuk  mund  të  kuptohej  nëse  ai  qen  ishte  viktimë  e  dëborës  apo  dëbora  viktimë  e  vetë  ngordhjes  së  tij
Për  ca  caste  mbeta  i  shtangur  nga  ai  tjetërsimi  i  asaj  bardhësie  magjike.
Por  vetëm  për  disa  caste
Më  pas  kujtimet  më  hodhën  në  qytetin  tim  të  lindjes  ku  binte  vazhdimisht  dëborë  gjatë  dimrit..
Kur  vinte  pranvera  dhe  dëbora  shkrinte .nën  llokën  e  saj  shfaqeshin  kufoma  qensh  e  macesh  të  ngordhura  që  ndoshta  muaj  më  parë   kishin  humbur  rrugën  dhe  kishin  ngrirë  nën  masën  e  bardhë , por  të  ftohtëqë  shpesh  me  magjinë  e deborte  bënte  që  edhe  njerëzit  të  humbisnin  rrugënsidomos  kur  ndiqnin  gjurmët  e  putrave  të  vogla

----------


## Brari

Crez... 

a ske objekte tjera me interesante..
leri varrezat e kufomat..
dil e puth kupa e pi cupa.. sic tha ai Poeti  vjeter  Ymer Kaja..
po vjen pranvera..

----------


## Fiori

Varreza eshte me shume se meditim. Shume e fuqishme, shume reale, e thene shqip!

----------


## macia_blu

AKOMA...?

Poezite e tua me ngjasojne
me te njejtin lajmerim-vdekje
te vjedhur, te grisur,
te zverdhur...te vyshkur...
varur ne te njejten shtylle

Varrmihesi kalon pran saj
dhe veten pyet:
"Po ky paska vdekur perseri?
Cudi! Po kur u ngjall? 
...............................................
Varrmihesi kalon pran saj
dhe veten pyet:
"Po kjo akoma qan? Akoma
vazhdon darka mortore e tij?
Cudi!"
 ...
OCB, kjo poezi me cmend. Eshte vertete fantastike. Shikoje edhe ne proze kete gjetje. 

me ngacmon fantazine (edhe mua qe nuk e bej se nuk e bej dot prozen).
Nje varrmihes qe kalon perdite pran te njejtes shtylle, qe lexon te njejtin lajmerim e varros te njejtin te vdekur.  Diten qe ai nuk ringjallet me varrmihesi.. ndoshta vret veten qe te mos e lere shtyllen pa lajmerim,  ndoshta nga nevoja per te vdekur dikush perdite, ndoshta edhe nuk e vret veten....!

----------


## whisper

Faleminderit  per  konsideratat , macia blu! Edhe  ideja  jote  eshte intriguese  dhe  mund  te  realizohet, kuptohet  kjo  varet  edhe  nga  fakti  nese  une  akoma  do  te  vazhdoj  te  trajtoj  tema  te  morgut  te  shpirtit,pasi  me  thene  te  drejten  sa  here  qe  u  afrohem  varrezave  humbas  nje  pjese  te gjalle  te  vetvetes. Sa  per varrmihesin....varrmihesit  jane...te  ngrire  edhe  pse  nuk  jane...krushq. Sidoqofte  shtylla  e  lajmerimeve  te  tilla  nuk  mbetet  kurre  bosh, pavaresisht  nga  qenja  apo  jo  ne  jete  e  varrmihesve  apo  edhe  e  kurreshtareve...

----------


## whisper

TJETERSIM

Ti  e  mban  mend  si  isha  kur  me  njohe  dikur.I  qete  nga  kujtimet  e  mija  dhe  aq  i  zhurmshem  dhe  i  vrullshem  nga  prania  jote  ne  jeten  time...Me  rrembeve  furrishem  dhe  me  the "Eja  te  me  njohesh! Eja  dhe  me  shih!" Dhe  aq  magjishem  me  fute  brenda  labirintheve  te  qenjes  tende  qe  TE  TE NJIHJA...Per  sa  e  sa  nete  e  dite  humba  brenda  shpirtit  tend......here  lendina  luleshume  te  nje  ngjyre  aq  te  bukur  e  te  pazakonte...here  aromeshume  te  nje  arome  te  pa  kundermuar  kurre  me  pare....nen  kenge  zogjsh  te  pakenduara  kurre  me  pare...
Ti  e  mban  mend  se  si  vrapoja  une  mes  tyre....si  te  rrembeja  edhe  ty...dhe  rrokulliseshim  ne  ate  paqe  te gjelbert...se  si  fluturonim  te  dy  ne  qiejt  qe  sperkasnin  me  nektar  te  kalter  lulezime  te  reja...
Ti  e  mban  mend  se  si  lumturia  na  merrte  frymen  me  vete  shpejtesine  e  ardhjes  se  saj...me  ate  vorbull  marramendjeje  nga  e  cila  ti  premtoje  se  s'do te  dilnim  kurre...
Nje  dite  ashtu  sic  me  kishe  marre  perdore  me  cove  diku  thelle  shpirtit  tend....ne  fund  te  nje  lendine  dhe  aty  ...mes  qiparisave  te  bukur...te gjelber...te  larte...me  tregove  nje  varreze...te  bardhe...te  mermerte...Shkepute  doren  prej  dores  sime  dhe  u  afrove  aty...u  ule  ne  gjunje  dhe...re  ne  mendime...ne  ate  muzg dritheronjes  qe  kish  nisur  te  vriste  kengen  e  zogjve...melodine  e  saj...
"Eja  te  ikim, eja...kam  akoma  shume  lendina  te  tjera  pa  pare....eja  se  varreza...varreze  eshte! Eja  se  ne  jemi  nisur  ne  fluturime...dhe  fluturojne  vec  te  gjallet...ndaj  dhe  varrezat  mbillen  perdhe...eja...ver  nje  lule  aty...dhe  eja!" , te  peshperita  i  ndrojtur  nga  heshtja  e  mermerte...
"Jo! Une  do  rri  edhe  pak  ketu! Ti  ik...une  do  vi  perseri! Dhe  ...do  te  fluturojme  bashke...qiejve  te  mij...qiejve  tane!". Zeri  yt  tashme  dukej  sikur  vinte  nga  nentoka...nga  nendheu...disi  i  pazakonte  per  mua...por  akoma  jo  i  frikshem...
"Jo! Nuk  iki! Po  te  pres...! Pastaj....une  nuk  i  kam  mesuar  akoma  rruget  e  shpirtit  tend....kam  frike se  humbas...ndaj...me  mire  te  ikim  bashke! Te  pres!"
Dhe  te  prita  sa  e  sa  nete...sa  e  sa  dite...Nje  mengjez  ti  u  shfaqe  para  meje...e  lodhur...e  keputur...por  jo  me  shume  se  une...ti  vije  nga  pritja  e  nje  te  vdekuri...e  une  nga  pritja  e  nje  te  gjalle...
"Do  ikim  me  ne  fund?"
"Jo!"  u  pergjigje  prere. "Tani  eja  te  te  tregoj...kufomen!"
"Oh  jo, te  lutem, jo!Nuk  erdha  ketu  per  te  pare  kufomat....erdha  ...per  t'i  harruar  ato...ndaj  eja  te  ikim!"
"Do  ikim  pasi  edhe  ti  ta  shohesh  ate. Duhet!"  ,dhe  vendosmerisht  me  terhoqe  drejt  mermerit  te  ftohte...
Ishte  nate...pa  zhurma...pa  feshferima...qetesi  vrastare...ku  melodite  kishin  shitur  shpirtin  e  tyre  te mohuar...
Nate  dhe  nje  hene  e  zbehte  nen  driten  e  se  ciles une  dalloja  se  si  ti  hapje  ate  varr  te  rende...shihja  se  si  duart  e  tua  terhiqnin  pas  shpatullave  te  perbaltura  nje  perzjerje  te  perbaltur  trupi  dhe  shpirti...
E  veshtrove  gjate  atje  ku dikur  ndrisnin  dy  sy  ndoshta  te  bukur...i  perkedhele  buzet  qe  ia  kishe  puthur  me  mijera  here...e  preke  kudo  aty  ku  duhej  te  ishte  trupi  energjik  i  dikurshem...dhe  nise...ta  fusje  perseri  aty  ne  banesen  e  fundit...por  ndersa  po  beheshe  gati  te  vije  drejt  meje...nje  dore - ktheter  e  dale  nga  nenmermeri  u  kap  fort  pas  kembeve  te  tua...dhe  nje  ze  i  larget  te  urdheroi " Mos  ik!"...
Kufoma  nuk  kish  vdekur...nuk  kish  qene  kufome...nuk  kish  qene  varr...nuk  kish  qene  varreze..ndaj  edhe  ti  u  ule  ...qe  t'ia  lehtesoje  ringjalljen...riardhjen...rikthimin...vuajtjen...d  himbjen
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................
Ndersa  une  nisa  rrugen  e  kthimit  mes  asaj  nate  ku  lendinat  perngjasonin  tashme  me  humnera    ku  nuk  lulezojne  lule, por  kufoma  enderrash  te pavarrosura...qe  ti  nuk  arrite  t'i  enderroje  kurre  deri  ne  fund...

----------


## whisper

...............................................

----------


## whisper

"Kur  ai  beri  sikur  vdiq  ajo  shkonte  ne  varreza  cdo  te  diele...Me  pas  e  rralloi  te  shkuaren  ne  herbariumin  e  njerezve...Nuk  ishte  e  nevojshme...  Kujtimi i  tij   e  vizitonte  kur  t'i  tekej...hynte  pa  trokitur  ne  gjumin  dhe  zgjimin  e  saj...Varrezat  ishin  zhvendosur  dhe  pas  nje  fare kohe  nuk  dukej  qarte  se  cila  ishte  kufoma..."

                                    ( nga  romani  "FUNERALI" )
..................................................  ..................................................  .........................

Strange...Te  vdekurit  na  vizitojne  me  shpesh  nga  sa  i  vizitojme  ne  ata...dhe  varrmihesit  kane te  drejte  kur  pyesin "Kush  eshte  kufoma  ne  te  vertete?"...
Kohe  te  veshtira  per  varrmihesit  e  papune...
Me  shume  kufoma  se  sa  varre...
Sa  pak  varre...

----------

